# Water gathering and processing



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

The group that I've set up to stick with in a catastrophic situation has a place to go. This place has a "sun room" that is made of nothing but storm shatter resistant windows as well as an indoor/sleeping porch. We've decided that to gather water we'd use rain barrels, but have them attached to a gutter system that would bring them indoors through a hole in the ceiling. We also decided to filter the water through filters installed in the barrels. Does this sound okay? Or should we revise?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

There are a number of excellent "rainwater harvesting" (search) manuals and guides online, free to read and download.

One of them is from our own Texas A&M:

http://rainwaterharvesting.tamu.edu/
http://rainwaterharvesting.tamu.edu/rainwater-basics/

This manual is 88 pages long. It is a free .pdf and will give you some great ideas! I would suggest you read through it and then we should discuss your ideas more 

http://www.twdb.state.tx.us/publications/reports/rainwaterharvestingmanual_3rdedition.pdf


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I like this and still want my hubby to do this...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Another resource:
http://www.lifewater.org/resources/rws1/rws1d4.pdf


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

More good info:
http://www.gdrc.org/uem/water/rainwater/introduction.html


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Water Harvesting*

This is the start of my biological sand filter for water filtration. Hurry time is short, if you haven't prepared by now its probably too late.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sybil6 said:


> a "sun room" that is made of nothing but storm shatter resistant windows .... through a hole in the ceiling. Does this sound okay?


Yes, revise! Do not make holes on the roof/ceiling.... water will flow just fine horizontally within a pipe through the wall!


----------

